# wake up call



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This was on another forum, a CL posting that was requested to be posted in other CL communities. Please copy/paste it to your local CL Pets. Hopefully it won't get flagged. 
The one in [URL]http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1835076999.html [/URL]

Pittsburg is still up and I posted it to my local CL. http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/pet/1835262882.html 
Thank you for helping spread the word!


Our society needs a huge "Wake-up" call. As a shelter manager, I am going to share a little insight with you all...a view from the inside if you will. First off, all of you people who have ever surrendered a pet to a shelter or humane society should be made to work in the "back" of an animal shelter for just one day. Maybe if you saw the life drain from a few sad, lost, confused eyes, you would stop flagging the ads on craigslist and help these animals find homes. That puppy you just bought will most likely end up in my shelter when it's not a cute little puppy anymore. Just so you know there's a 90% chance that dog will never walk out of the shelter it’s dumped at? Purebred or not! About 25% of all of the dogs that are "owner surrenders" or "strays", that come into a shelter are purebred dogs. 

The most common excuses: "We are moving and we can't take our dog (or cat)." Really? Where are you moving too that doesn't allow pets? Or they say "The dog got bigger than we thought it would". How big did you think a German Shepherd would get? "We don't have time for her". Really? I work a 10-12 hour day and still have time for my 6 dogs! "She's tearing up our yard". How about making her a part of your family? They always tell me "We just don't want to have to stress about finding a place for her we know she'll get adopted, she's a good dog". 

Odds are your pet won't get adopted & how stressful do you think being in a shelter is? Well, let me tell you, your pet has 72 hours to find a new family from the moment you drop it off. Sometimes a little longer if the shelter isn't full and your dog manages to stay completely healthy. If it sniffles, it dies. Your pet will be confined to a small run/kennel in a room with other barking or crying animals. It will have to relieve itself where it eats and sleeps. It will be depressed and it will cry constantly for the family that abandoned it. If your pet is lucky, I will have enough volunteers in that day to take him/her for a walk. If I don't, your pet won't get any attention besides having a bowl of food slid under the kennel door and the waste sprayed out of its pen with a high-powered hose. If your dog is big, black or any of the "Bully" breeds (pit bull, rottie, mastiff, etc) it was pretty much dead when you walked it through the front door. Those dogs just don't get adopted. It doesn't matter how 'sweet' or 'well behaved' they are. 

If your dog doesn't get adopted within its 72 hours and the shelter is full, it will be destroyed. If the shelter isn't full and your dog is good enough, and of a desirable enough breed it may get a stay of execution, but not for long . Most dogs get very kennel protective after about a week and are destroyed for showing aggression. Even the sweetest dogs will turn in this environment. If your pet makes it over all of those hurdles chances are it will get kennel cough or an upper respiratory infection and will be destroyed because the shelter gets paid a fee to euthanize each animal and making money is better than spending money to take this animal to the vet. 

Here's a little euthanasia 101 for those of you that have never witnessed a perfectly healthy, scared animal being "put-down". First, your pet will be taken from its kennel on a leash. They always look like they think they are going for a walk happy, wagging their tails. Until they get to "The Room", every one of them freaks out and puts on the brakes when we get to the door. It must smell like death or they can feel the sad souls that are left in there, it's strange, but it happens with every one of them. Your dog or cat will be restrained, held down by 1 or 2 shelter workers depending on the size and how freaked out they are. Then a shelter worker who we call a euthanasia tech (not a vet) find a vein in the front leg and inject a lethal dose of the "pink stuff". Hopefully your pet doesn't panic from being restrained and jerk. I've seen the needles tear out of a leg and been covered with the resulting blood and been deafened by the yelps and screams. They all don't just "go to sleep", sometimes they spasm for a while, gasp for air and defecate on themselves. You see shelters are trying to make money to pay employee pay checks and don’t forget the board of directors needs to be paid too, so we don’t spend our funds to tranquilize the animal before injecting them with the lethal drug, we just put the burning lethal drug in the vein and let them suffer until dead. If it were not a “making money issue” and we had to have a licensed vet do this procedure, the animal would be sedated or tranquilized and then euthanized, but to do this procedure correctly would cost more money so we do not follow what is right for the animal, we just follow what is the fastest way we can make a dollar. Shelters do not have to have a vet perform their euthanasia’s so even if it takes our employee 50 pokes with a needle and 3 hours to get the vein that is what we do. Making money is the issue here not loosing money. 

When it all ends, your pets corpse will be stacked like firewood in a large freezer in the back with all of the other animals that were killed waiting to be picked up like garbage. What happens next? Cremated? Taken to the dump? Rendered into pet food? Or used for the schools to dissect and experiment on? You'll never know and it probably won't even cross your mind. It was just an animal and you can always buy another one, right! 

I hope that those of you who still have a beating heart and have read this are bawling your eyes out and can't get the pictures out of your head, I deal with this everyday. I hate my job, I hate that it exists & I hate that it will always be there, unless we the people make some changes and start educating the public. Do research, do your homework, and know exactly what you are getting into before getting a pet. These shelters and humane societies exist because people just do not care about animals anymore. Animals were not intended to be disposable but somehow that is what they are these days. Animal shelters are an easy way out for ONLY YOU, if you get tired of your dog, cat, horse or whatever. 

Between 9 and 11 MILLION animals die every year in shelters or worse and only you can stop it. PuppyMills (PetShops), BackYard Breeders & irresponsible owners are the ones to blame for this. I just hope I maybe changed one persons' mind about taking their dog to a shelter, a humane society, or buying a dog from a PetShop or BackYard Breeder or Online; because no matter how nice the site looks it could just be a PuppyMill in disquise & those poor dogs are usually NOT well cared for, spending their whole lives in tiny cages, many sick, malnourished, overbred & rife with inheritaded defects! If you absolutely must buy a PureBred Pet, PLEASE go to a REPUTABLE BREEDER! SO PLEASE PEOPLE ~ SPAY/NEUTER ~ OPT TO ADOPT ~ MAKE SURE YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE GETTING INTO ~ DO YOUR RESEARCH ~ CHECK AT THE SHELTERS FOR PUREBREDS FIRST, THEN FIND A REPUTABLE BREEDER IF A PUREBRED IS WHAT YOU MUST HAVE ~ PROPERLY SOCIALIZE YOUR PET ~ DON'T FORGET SOME BASIC TRAINING, AT LEAST SOME MANNERS. 
For those of you that care--- please repost this to at least one other craigslist in another city/state. Let's see if we can get this all around the US and have an impact. 
THANK YOU FOR READING & PLEASE PASS THIS ALONG. WE'RE THE ANIMALS' ONLY VOICE!


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

This makes me so so sad. <=(


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow...brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Geez.....


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow....

I would sell my sports car, turn off my cable, give up my iPhone, or whatever I would have to do before I ever ever have to take a dog to a shelter or SPCA. I had to take one dog some years ago to the local SPCA. I literally vomited and cried because of it. He was a large coonhound. He came wondering around our house with ticks all over him and needed medical care which at the time I just could not give. I did what I could for him before I turned him over. That is honestly o e of the hardest decisions I have ever ever had to make. I hope everything turned out ok for him. I am so happy that I am in such a different posistion now.


----------

